# American Chopper: The Build-Off (12/5/11)



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My Season Pass for "American Chopper: Senior vs. Junior" isn't picking up Monday's new episode, the live build-off with Jesse James. It looks like the Guide Data just has it under "American Chopper" so you may need to set a manual recording like I did. The first airing is Monday, 12/5 at 9pm on Discovery.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

humaneigor said:


> Why was the biblical fruit of knowledge forbidden?
> Its obvious that this story from the Old Testament was not about the ripeness
> of divine fruits, but about the spiritual maturity of the man himself. Only a spiritually
> mature mankind can learn the Truth  that is what the Bible conveys in a metaphorical manner.
> ...


WOW religious spam!

Did you ride in on a bicycle?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bumping for the folks who might have missed this before.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow! Jesse James? I might have to delete this before I watch it. They've turned the ******baggery up to eleven. 

Sounds like a car wreck. Might be good by that measure.


----------

